# rachael ray is my dream woman...



## queenofdisaster (Sep 12, 2006)

i am sooo happy her new show is coming out! she's the shit!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 12, 2006)

She drives me batty with the crappy tips she leaves on $40 A Day. 

New show should be interesting.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her too!

but i cant stand how much she moves her hands on 30 minute meals!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

hey, no lover for the people that talk with their hands =(


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 15, 2006)

every word has a hand action. literally. I think they make her do it though.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 15, 2006)

meh shes ok...

I hate her for teh crappy tips she leaves though.. im a waitress, she once worked in a resturant she should know how it is and should leave better tips, even if she tips off camera thats not ok, its teaching the dumb that its ok to be cheap...


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope her daytime talk show is a success.  I was in the audience for the filming of Nigella Lawson's daytime talk show.  She's often billed as the "domestic goddess" and is a wonderful cook but her talk show really didn't work and the channel it was on pulled the plug after the first series.

I never even saw the show I was in the audience for as it was due to be broadcast on the 7th July last year but other events took over television coverage (the London 7/7 bombings)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 15, 2006)

at first tbh, she annoyed me, but darn did she grow on me.... i get a lot of ideas from 30 minute meals. i dont know how she does it so fast, though. takes me like an hour and a half...


----------



## Dawn (Sep 16, 2006)

I like watching her too, but if she says EVOO one more time....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite is Paula Deen.  Her son's aren't bad either!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_at first tbh, she annoyed me, but darn did she grow on me.... i get a lot of ideas from 30 minute meals. i dont know how she does it so fast, though. takes me like an hour and a half..._

 
Cause they already have the stuff prepared and set up. It only takes 30 minutes to cook everything but it probably took 2 hours to set that stuff up and make it look all pretty. Plus she probably has something cooking before the show in order to make the time at the end. But I love her anyways!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_I like watching her too, but if she says EVOO one more time....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite is Paula Deen. Her son's aren't bad either!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I know. When I first started watching, I was like "What the heck is EVOO?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I caught on after that, but it is annoying. I love Paula, too! I love that twang of hers. She's a G.R.I.T.S.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 16, 2006)

I like Rachel, but Paula really annoys me.  Everything Paula cooks seems unhealthy.  At least Rachael will occasional put together some simple dishes fairly light in calories.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 17, 2006)

I LOVEE Paula ! she uses like 2 sticks of butter for everything. unhealthy but probably the most tastey dish you will ever eat. 
haha I know what you mean.. 30 minute meals my ass...
"why does her water boil so fast!!" 
Takes me at least an hour or so .


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 18, 2006)

did anyone catch her show today? I caught a little sliver of it... 
she was making some 7 minute lunch.. haha i cant even make a decient pb&j in 7 minutes. she made  a pesto chicken dish with arugala on top/


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this thread. The Food Network is my all-time favorite channel. I think Rachael is pretty cool. I like her 30 min meals show, but I have to admit, the bad tipping on $40 a day has always driven me crazy. Overall, I have gotten a lot of good cooking ideas from her. 

Paula Dean is my absolute favorite!!! She is hilareous! I love her Southern, laid back personality and sense of humor. Yeah, she puts 10lbs of butter in everything, but thats her cooking style! She really seems to enjoy life! Her sons are pretty cute too!


----------



## Throwaway Style (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel ray bothers me.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_I like watching her too, but if she says EVOO one more time....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite is Paula Deen.  Her son's aren't bad either!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I'm going to totally agree with the EVOO comment... that makes me batty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh also, the 30 minute meal jazz... everything is where it should be and she doesnt have to search for stuff... that always adds another 20 minutes to my cooking.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 24, 2006)

ugh.. i can't stand her.. she's highly annoying imo..


----------



## poddygirl (Sep 25, 2006)

I caught RR's talk show today and hat-ed it ... she was extremely irritating after about 10 minutes. Even the cooking segment was bad ... I doubt she will be on for long. That being said - I rell like her cooking show, just don't think she can hack hosting an hour long chat-type show.

My fave TV cook is Nigella Lawson - she's British and I watched her on the UK food channel *all* the time when I lived over there. Good news is that her show is starting on the Food Network on Oct. 1. Check her out


----------



## ette (Sep 25, 2006)

She's sooo annoying I think!! She drives me insane...what she makes on 30 Minute Meals looks good though, but it definently doesn't take 30 minutes :shrug: .


----------



## labwom (Oct 19, 2006)

When is the talk show on? I keep meaning to catch it but I never can.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

I watch her show every morning while getting ready for work.  What a way to start off my day with a bunch of laughs.  She's great, I love the way she is...just herself and will say anything she feels. Not to mention she has great recipes and food ideas.  It's about time she got her own "talk show".  This woman has way to many talents and ideas to just have a food show, I'm glad they recognized it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have to agree with everybody about the EVOO...that was the first thing that popped in my head when I saw this thread. I think that she does some good food. I think you can cook some things in 30 mins, but for the most part it depends. I only say this because I cook everyday and I am always on a time constraint. But, she does annoy me somtimes. And I love me some Paula Deen!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah i saw an episode of 30 minute meals where she was making meatballs and pasta so i recorded it on my dvr and i tried to race her. she beat me dammit. i had like half of my meatballs rolled by the time the whole show was over. i think shes on crack. and she said E-V-O-O like 28 times. hehe!


----------



## HalfsizeGirl (Oct 29, 2006)

I CANNOT STAND HER

But Paula Deen on the other hand...I love that woman.

Oh, Alton Brown is cool too.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_meh shes ok...

I hate her for teh crappy tips she leaves though.. im a waitress, she once worked in a resturant she should know how it is and should leave better tips, even if she tips off camera thats not ok, its teaching the dumb that its ok to be cheap..._

 
Agreed! If I ever win the lottery, I'm going to make PSAs about tipping.

I like the idea of 30 Minute Meals, but I got tired of her. Her dialogue is annoyingly trite, she tells the same stories...

Alton Brown is my favorite person on Food Network. I also like Mario Batali and Paula Deen (more for her personality than her recipes, but some of them do sound quite tasty).


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2006)

I would marry Alton Brown if I could. He rules.


----------



## carolyn1 (Nov 4, 2006)

i like her, but im glad someone said that about the bad tipping-i totally agree


----------



## nht408 (Nov 4, 2006)

she's gonna be on iron chef next week i think


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_I would marry Alton Brown if I could. He rules._

 

 what is it about him!?! 
Id marry him too. haha


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 5, 2006)

November 12th is Giada deLaurentis vs Rachael Ray on Iron Chef! I am so excited I can't wait! My husband said it is like the Superbowl for me!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_November 12th is Giada deLaurentis vs Rachael Ray on Iron Chef! I am so excited I can't wait! My husband said it is like the Superbowl for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Giada's head is too big for her body.. haha.. 
She makes some tasty dishes though!

and Rachael Ray.. well... she annoys me..
I have made a few of her 30 minute meals though. and yeah they were tasty too.. 

Giada will win. thats my bet.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_November 12th is Giada deLaurentis vs Rachael Ray on Iron Chef! I am so excited I can't wait! My husband said it is like the Superbowl for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I sooo can't wait for this battle, it's gonna be a close race!  I love Giada though, I hope she wins!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

For all you fellow MAC Cosmetics fans out there, Rachael Ray picked "Bronze & Brazen" Lip Varnish as her fall makeup pick.  I got the color, and I think this warm terracotta color works for everyone.  Had to do a MAC -tie in with this one!
As for what I think about the show, there is a LOT going on in 60 minutes, but it is informative and the guests she has on are fun.  I learn a lot of little factoid tips (like putting Saran Wrap in the freezer to keep it from sticking on itself) that are interesting!


----------

